# Diferencias entre Transistores de Silicio y Germanio



## MarLeyton (Sep 16, 2011)

Saludos!!

Colegas estoy en incognita miren tengo problemas con un amplificador kenwood que me presenta problemas en la etapa de preamplificacion ya que los transistores que maneja son de germanio, ya como lo sabran componentes de este material ya no son muy comunes en estos dias, estube investigando posibles remplazoz para un transistor en especial de germanio (2sc281) y todos sus remplazoz son transistores de silicio, mi pregunta es que repercucion tendre si cambio esos transistores.

agradesco sus comentarios


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2011)

Hay algo que no esta bien, por la nomenclatura los transistores 2SC son de silicio y de echo el 2SC281 me figura como silicio

La diferencia es la caid de tensión entre base emisor, mientras que en silicio es uno 0.7V en el germanio tan solo 0.2V

Por otro lado son pnp ya que la fabricaciòn de npn es muy dificil y costosa y solo se hicieron para salidas de potencias complementarias unos muy pocos modelos com la pareja AD161/AD162


----------



## MarLeyton (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok Gracias por tu comentario colega es de gran ayuda. un profesor que tube en electronica le mostre el transistor y con solo ver el encapsulado me dijo este es un transistor de germanio, corrobore con un manual de semicoductores NTE, busque de que se trataba y me aparecia que el material que el que estaba echo era de germanio, pero tomando en cuenta tu comentario me servira para tomar una decision


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

podes poner una fotos de los mismos?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola colega  pandacba,como estas,coincido con vos ese transistor ,con esa nomenclatura tiene que ser de silicio npn,voy a ver si encuentro el ecg viejito,que estoy casi seguro ,que ahy figura, y esa es imformacion posta jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Como estas griego
Seguro que si!!! porfa buscalo yo tengo una enciclopedia de transitores muy buena pero oh no se donde la he puesto grr!!!!

Saludos


----------



## mtssound (Sep 19, 2011)

wenas, yo hace un tiempo me arme un pedal de distorsion mxr distortion+ y le puse dos diodos 1n4148 que son de silicio y la verdad que sonaban bastante feo hasta que lei que llevaba diodos de germanio, entonces le pedi a mi vecino una vieja radio a valvulas que tenia de esos diodos viejos de vidrio y se los cambie, ahora suena exelente, se venden diodos de germanio pero no se cual sera la diferencia

saludos a todos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Las curvas obviamente no son las mismas por lo ya dicho anteriormente y tampos es igual su respuesta en frecuencia, ya que por naturaleza el germanio responde a más frecuencia que el silicio, estamo hablando a cientos de khz y más

en muchos casos aún mejor que el diodo solo es la juntura B-E de un TR de germanio


----------



## elgriego (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola ,bien aparecio el viejo ecg,segun los datos que figuran ,el reemplazo sugerido por ellos es el 123A es decir un transistor comun y corriente ,adjunto los datos del mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

Un BC548 es un reemplazo, depende de que parte va si va al principio de la cadena puede ser mejor el BC549 o aún mejor el BC550, estos últimos de menro ruido


----------



## elgriego (Sep 23, 2011)

Si señor efectivamente,el bc realmente es un transistor todo terreno jaja.Si habre usado el el bc 549 en los pre de capsula magnetica.,Sabes pandacba yo tengo unos transistores sin denominacion aparente,que eran de una sonda multiestilo y los use desde audio hasta en vhf.a mas de 300Mhz ,lastima que no consegui mas.jaja

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2011)

Es cierto se ha fabricado cada maravilla, y que por esos avatares de la vida no se popularizaron o la empresa que los hizo o no se posiciono en el mercado o no supo comercializar sus productos.

Te comento algo interesante

Hace años cuanto Texas Argentina era una realidad, me llegue a las instalaciones de unos esmabladores de equipos de comunicación que estaban cerca de mi casa, la única referencia que tenia era que habia trabajdo en el tema de video cable, el tema antenas parabólicas y todo el tema de recepción, con los Drake y otros que no recuerdo el nombre, recuerdo que el tipo me decia que era imposible bajar de la antena semejatne frecuencia, cuano me pregunto con que cable bajabamos, porque el insistia que debia ser si o si con guias de onda, lo que no podia hacerle entender era que no era necesario porque se bajaba con un señal menor ya que se utilzaban LNA, y el LNB que convertian la señal de muy alta frecuencia en otra que permitia bajar con un cable más standar solo que de muy buena calidad, esto le llevo a pensar equivocadamente.

Entre las cosas que me muestra unos handy yaesu, que en el tx tenia un TIP31!!!!! y me explica, Texas Argentina no hace selección del material obtenido de las obleas, simplemente destina cada cosa a cada producto y listo, y es asi como salen transistores con carácteristicas muy pobres y otros con carácteristicas muy por encima de lo necesario, entonces ellos compraban partidas directamente a Texas y separaban aquellos transistores que llegaban a alta frecuencia y el resto lo vendian en el mercado local, claro en eso años se vendian como pan caliente.

y como viera mi cara de asombro me mostro como los ensayaban y alli se podia ver algunos que no daban gran cosa y otros que increiblemente entraban dentro del rango de la RF y de echo los vi funcionando y lo hacian de maravillas, lo mejor del caso que un TIP costaba una fracción de lo que sale el motorola que origianalmente lleva el yaesu

Que tiempos aquellos!!!!!


----------



## elgriego (Sep 24, 2011)

Hola colega,pero que cosa barbara ,nunca me hubiera imajinado eso,Voy a buscar unos tips 41 Ti ,que tengo comprados en otros tiempos ,quien te dice, talves los pueda usar en algun transmisorcito ,y me ahorro unos morlacos jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Entre las cosas que me muestra unos handy yaesu, que en el tx tenia un TIP31!!!!! y me explica, Texas Argentina no hace selección del material obtenido de las obleas, simplemente destina cada cosa a cada producto y listo, y es asi como salen transistores con carácteristicas muy pobres y otros con carácteristicas muy por encima de lo necesario, entonces ellos compraban partidas directamente a Texas y separaban aquellos transistores que llegaban a alta frecuencia y el resto lo vendian en el mercado local, claro en eso años se vendian como pan caliente.
> 
> y como viera mi cara de asombro me mostro como los ensayaban y alli se podia ver algunos que no daban gran cosa y otros que increiblemente entraban dentro del rango de la RF y de echo los vi funcionando y lo hacian de maravillas, lo mejor del caso que un TIP costaba una fracción de lo que sale el motorola que origianalmente lleva el yaesu
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos!!!!!




Buenísima tu historia!!! me quedé así  cuando estaba leyendo...!
Las cosas buenas las hacían antes... vinieron los chinos con sus porquerías y la caga***.

Hoy en día hay que recorrer tres casas de electrónica (al menos) para conseguir un TIP41... ni hablar de algo más grande como el archifamoso 2N3055... No se consigue original ni a palos. 

Linda historia, ya podrías empezar a escribir un libro.. 

Saludos.


----------



## MarLeyton (Sep 28, 2011)

Ya corobore el transistor es de silicio y su posible reemplazo es del BC108 este es el encapsulado http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_2sc281.html


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2011)

El tema que hoy en dia es muy dificil conseguir cualquiera de la serie BC107/8 de alli que se te sugirio el BC548, que si lo conseguis con mucha facilidad


----------

